# Temporary work permit



## Fishpacker (Jul 26, 2010)

Can anyone help, I'm very confused after going through the CIC website. We want to go to Canada in January 2011 temporarily for around 12-18 months. We are both British citizens so I understand a visa to enter isn't necessary. Reading through the website, is it correct that we have to enter the country, find jobs and obtain written job offers, and then apply for work permits (which takes 20 days online). Is this the correct way to proceed as it seems to us that we can't apply for work permits without job offers, but you can't get any job offers without a work permit! Secondly, am I correct in thinking that if we do find job offers and get offer letters, we can leave the country (say visit the US for a few weeks) and when we return, will be granted work permits immediately on arrival in Canada. Please help, as we're going round and round in circles! I've tried to find a contact on the CIC website to ask for advice, but can't find this information either.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Fishpacker said:


> Can anyone help, I'm very confused after going through the CIC website. We want to go to Canada in January 2011 temporarily for around 12-18 months. We are both British citizens so I understand a visa to enter isn't necessary. Reading through the website, is it correct that we have to enter the country, find jobs and obtain written job offers, and then apply for work permits (which takes 20 days online). Is this the correct way to proceed as it seems to us that we can't apply for work permits without job offers, but you can't get any job offers without a work permit! Secondly, am I correct in thinking that if we do find job offers and get offer letters, we can leave the country (say visit the US for a few weeks) and when we return, will be granted work permits immediately on arrival in Canada. Please help, as we're going round and round in circles! I've tried to find a contact on the CIC website to ask for advice, but can't find this information either.


If you enter as a "tourist" the visa is for 6 months, if your staying for that long immigration will want to know where you're staying and whether you have sufficient funds to support yourself for that long. Also you run the risk of entry refusal if they think your job hunting and not on holiday.

You can look for work, but in order for you to get a work permit, your prospective employer must apply to Service Canada for a labour market opinion (LMO) on the job offer made to you.

A positive LMO shows that your employer:

Has advertised the job thoroughly (usually at least 3 recognized locations for at least 14 days).
Cannot hire a Canadian employee with equal or superior experience to you.
Is offering the "market rate" for the job.

These conditions normally apply to skilled worker hires and, as the LMO process can take several months, many employers don't take the chance. They're also refusing a lot more LMO's in the current economic climate. Ideally you should have the +ve LMO before sending in the work permit application which adds another month onto the process. You could try "flagpoling" (leaving Canada, and requesting the work permit being issued on your return) but border post immigration don't have to to do this and could insist you apply "officially" to the designated office

In 2009 I went through this process, I was offered the job at the end of May and finally had the paperwork in place and began work in mid-September.

To do that within the time line of a tourist visa would mean that you would have to find the job within 4 weeks of arrival.


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Further to Fishpacker's query re Temporary Work Permits,I'd like to add a query if I may...I have been offered a job in Ontario as a Land Surveyor and have my letter of arranged employment in place.My question is regarding proof of funds...do you need this when you have arranged employment on a Temporary Work Permit?I know you don't need it applying for a Permanent Residency Visa but is it similar on a TWP?


----------



## Fishpacker (Jul 26, 2010)

*Response to JGK*

Thanks so much for your response. It was extremely helpful and although we had read this in the research we had carried out, it was good to hear it from someone who has been through the process himself. It has certainly helped us to make a decision ... not to bother with Canada! We'll try elsewhere now. Thanks again.


----------



## tissot64 (Oct 19, 2010)

Another newbie, another question for a similar subject, thanks already for the answers.

I am a German pilot working for a Chinese airline currently operating flights between Europe and Beijing. My base is Frankfurt and there is also an opportunity to be based in Vancouver.
What kind of VISA/permit to stay would I need to move to Canada with my family for a period of minimum 2 years, but probably longer? (My daughter also intends to study in Vancouver)
As I am not looking/applying for a job with a Canadian company, I assume skilled worker programs do not apply. 
And, if being allowed to stay in Canada for the duration of my contract e.g., what would be the deal with health care?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pauloc37 said:


> Further to Fishpacker's query re Temporary Work Permits,I'd like to add a query if I may...I have been offered a job in Ontario as a Land Surveyor and have my letter of arranged employment in place.My question is regarding proof of funds...do you need this when you have arranged employment on a Temporary Work Permit?I know you don't need it applying for a Permanent Residency Visa but is it similar on a TWP?


Actually you have it the wrong way round. You don't need Proof of Funds on a TWP whereas you do on PR status, the premise being that on a TWP you will have support funds from date of arrival.


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for that.It's all very confusing.


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Two more questions re TWP.I will have my wife and two year old daughter named on my application form as coming with me.Is it possible for them to follow me over from Ireland a month later or do they have to be with me when I arrive?
If it wasn't,would it be possible for them to return to Ireland having obtained their permits and come back a month later?
Financial constraints of renting out the house in Ireland are dictating the above you see....


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Fishpacker said:


> Thanks so much for your response. It was extremely helpful and although we had read this in the research we had carried out, it was good to hear it from someone who has been through the process himself. It has certainly helped us to make a decision ... not to bother with Canada! We'll try elsewhere now. Thanks again.


Huh. You gave up easy. I don't think you're gonna be able to rock up just anywhere and just look for a job. It ain't that easy in this economic climate esp, everyone is going protective over their job markets.

Course you move anywhere in the EU... but may find it difficult to get a job without suitable language skills.

Good luck nonetheless.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

hi they can follow you over as thats what im doing with my 2 boys i have checked it with canadian consulate in london to double check. They just need a copy of your work permit and your wife would need police check certificate. She will be granted an open workpermit and port of entry. My hubby went to edmonton last month and we arent going til end nov




pauloc37 said:


> Two more questions re TWP.I will have my wife and two year old daughter named on my application form as coming with me.Is it possible for them to follow me over from Ireland a month later or do they have to be with me when I arrive?
> If it wasn't,would it be possible for them to return to Ireland having obtained their permits and come back a month later?
> Financial constraints of renting out the house in Ireland are dictating the above you see....


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Relief.Cheers,thanks.Do I add them on my work permit or do we have to fill out seperate ones for them?


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

im on my husbands work permit application form there is a box u tick if your family are travelling with you so if they arent leave it unticked


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Great.Thanks Jennianne.Hope all goes well for you and the family.


----------



## dmos87 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi guys,

My fiance and I are in a bit of a pickle. We had been looking at him travelling to Canada for work for a few months now, with the view that I would remain here with our two little dogs. Financially I had a job here that I would be able to support myself with rent, bills, etc. We have no debt and no mortgage TG. 

Unfortunately I was told yesterday that I am being made redundant and this has now changed our plans. As and from December I will be out of a job. We are now all going to move to Canada together. 

My fiance is a qualified Mechanical Engineer so will get a visa no problem. We have been applying for jobs for him from here, but its not working at all! It seems they would all prefer to have him over in Canada already before they offer him a job. It's all very confusing. I would hope to travel with him under his visa and work over there myself in Administration or something similar. 

Can anyone please please let us know what we need to do now? Applying for jobs here isnt working and we need to get going before we start dipping into our savings to live!! Is there another way in which he can go over and I can follow him a few months later? I have figured out how to bring the dogs over (passports, shipping, bloodtests, etc.) but when it comes to us, well I'm baffled and the more I read the more confused I get. 

Hoping someone can help and advise! 

D.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dmos87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My fiance and I are in a bit of a pickle. We had been looking at him travelling to Canada for work for a few months now, with the view that I would remain here with our two little dogs. Financially I had a job here that I would be able to support myself with rent, bills, etc. We have no debt and no mortgage TG.
> 
> ...


The first thing is that it's important you understand the procedure. You must have a visa to live and work in Canada. You must either have an occupation on THE LIST of 29 such that Canada is deemed to need desperately or you must have pre-arranged employment meaning that an employer has received permission from the Canadian Government to hire you. The only other way is to come on a vacation for up to six months and try to fine employment, keeping in mind that the employer has to get that permission. I don't see your fiance's occupation on the list.


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

With regards to the TWP application form initially. Under the section 'Will accompany you to Canada?' do I leave _both_ boxes blank seeing as my wife and two year old are following later?


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

thats what we did names on form but didnt tick box


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Jennianne. Was just going through everything again. It must be tough on your husband out there on his own.How is he getting on?


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

tough going getting enough money together to get everything in place for us going over! im sure it will all work out in the end though! u need a car there to get about and he doesnt think he will get credit since he is new into the country so thats causing a few probs plus the winter stuff is pricey too he said it would have been better to go over in the summer good luck!


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

i was under the impression that as my partner & I are not on THE LIST we can apply for jobs from ireland & if we obtain jobs we then go over & have a temporary work pernit. however this is where i get confused...

how long is the work permit for?
is there a possibility of permanent residency after a period of time in canada?
can you change your job to another approved job once in canada?

does THE LIST change its employment reqirements?...if so when?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leavingonajetplane said:


> i was under the impression that as my partner & I are not on THE LIST we can apply for jobs from ireland & if we obtain jobs we then go over & have a temporary work pernit. however this is where i get confused...
> 
> how long is the work permit for?
> is there a possibility of permanent residency after a period of time in canada?
> ...


A TWP is achieved when a Canadian employer wishing to hire you makes application to the Government for permission to hire you. If granted then you would be issued with a two-year TWP and you may change to another TWP during the two-year period, again with the Government's consent. During the TWP period you can indeed apply for PR status after which time you may work for anybody.
THE LIST is revised from time-to-time, but there is no set time.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

thank you so much for your reply, that's good to know. what is the likelihood of acceptance for PR whilst on a TWP? is it based on the same criteria as it would be if you were outside canada?

thanks so much, very complicated & confusing


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

my question is relating to the labour market opinion form, can i find this somewhere or is it only available to potential employers?

{apologies if i've posted in wrong topic!}

thanks

a


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leavingonajetplane said:


> thank you so much for your reply, that's good to know. what is the likelihood of acceptance for PR whilst on a TWP? is it based on the same criteria as it would be if you were outside canada?
> 
> thanks so much, very complicated & confusing


Much of the criteria would be the same with the exception that you would not need to have an occupation on THE LIST.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

auld yin thank you so much for all this information

good news

a


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

is there a test i can do to determine whether i am eligible, aside from being on THE LIST 

basically i'm trying to determine whether i meet the criteria for pr whilst on a twp


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leavingonajetplane said:


> is there a test i can do to determine whether i am eligible, aside from being on THE LIST
> 
> basically i'm trying to determine whether i meet the criteria for pr whilst on a twp


I know of no such test only that I'm aware of other TWPers who have applied for and received PR status. Once you're here and working it goes a long way towards being granted a PR via.
You should read the CIC website to determine your rights.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been in Canada since 2001 on TWPs. In my cuurent post my LMO suggested I apply for provincial nomination after 6 months. I did and got the nomination which helps in my PR application.

It also meant I didn't need another LMO to extend the TWP again.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

Jgk,congratulations on pr status,thanks for reply.

Can I ask if your current job is in noc 0,A or B? As my job wouldn't be and either would my partners,does the noc level requirement still get considered when applying for provincial nomination after a number of twps?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

leavingonajetplane said:


> Jgk,congratulations on pr status,thanks for reply.
> 
> Can I ask if your current job is in noc 0,A or B? As my job wouldn't be and either would my partners,does the noc level requirement still get considered when applying for provincial nomination after a number of twps?


My latest Job was a NOC level 0 one (0212 Architecture and Science Manager). 

My LMO advised me to apply for Provincial Nomination after 6 months in the job, which took less than a month to go through. I submitted my PR application to Buffalo in September and am waiting for a response.

Not sure about whether the number of TWPs affects PNP application. I was in job in Quebec where I had 3 TWPs (I didn't apply for PR in QC as the procedure is horrendous and used as a money grab by the provincial Govt.). I moved to a new job in Ontario (another TWP) but the job disappeared in the recession. I was out of work for 11 month before ending up in Saskatchewan. It's my first job and TWP in SK and it was Service Canada in Saskatchewan who issued the LMO and advisory to apply for the provincial nomination.


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

I've gotten back a positive Labour Market Opinion,well,at least my employer has.Now,another question...Can I apply for my Temporary Work Permit at the Port Of Entry coming from Ireland?If so,what documentation will I need to provide?
Getting there slowly but surely.Thanks for all your help already by the way...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pauloc37 said:


> I've gotten back a positive Labour Market Opinion,well,at least my employer has.Now,another question...Can I apply for my Temporary Work Permit at the Port Of Entry coming from Ireland?If so,what documentation will I need to provide?
> Getting there slowly but surely.Thanks for all your help already by the way...


Have you made an application to immigrate into Canada enclosing the LMO information and have youreceived your TWP???


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Not yet,no.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pauloc37 said:


> Not yet,no.


You need a visa to land. You have to have a medical and provide the required police checks.


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

hi we r going on a work visa we only needed police check not medicals


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jennianne said:


> hi we r going on a work visa we only needed police check not medicals


What type, if any, health coverage will you have from your Province of residence? Some on short-term work visas are not provided with the "free" health coverage.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

pauloc37 said:


> I've gotten back a positive Labour Market Opinion,well,at least my employer has.Now,another question...Can I apply for my Temporary Work Permit at the Port Of Entry coming from Ireland?If so,what documentation will I need to provide?
> Getting there slowly but surely.Thanks for all your help already by the way...


how long has the process taken you? how did you obtain a job? did you have to go over to visit & meet or were internet applications sufficient?

look forward to your reply!

fingers crossed for you!


----------

